# jumpy idle...runs poorly



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

Just got the DET running, but now the idle jumps around (bwt 1500-2000 RPMs). Also, the car has no power at all when it is being driven. Finally, the cooling fans never turn on. 

*TPS voltage: closed= .45v, WOT 4.25v 
*temp guage works...reads very high (into red if I let it) after car 
runs for a few min 
*JWT 4 bar ECU, bored MAF, Nismo FPR (59psi w/o vaccum) 
*the idle adjusting screw does not make any change at all when i turn it(from totally in to totally out idle does not change) 

Thanks for your help guys...if its running in time Ill be at the RI meet; with "91sentra_se-r"! ~josh


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

any vacuum leaks?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

did you bleed the cooling system? its a very essential procedure before you really test out the DET.


----------

